# Tree suggestions for upstate NY



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need suggestions for a tree or bush between my property and my neighbor. I would like these things:
1. Visual wall, so I don't see my neighbor. I am uphill, so when I look out, I see his house.
2. A tree that doesn't drop a lot of litter (neighbor has a drive under where the tree would be.
3. A tree that won't get huge ( our houses are ~20 feet from where the tree would go.
4. Drought and deer tolerant. I can fence it, but our deer pressure is terrible here. I can water it, (and will until it gets established) but that gets really old after a month or so.

And, of coarse, a tree that bees can use in upstate NY, near the PA border! This year, even though it has been dry, I haven't seen a dearth yet. I want to avoid trees that are already plentiful, as the bees can already access them (maples, oaks, hickories, fruit trees). The site does get full sun.

Here are some trees that I have considered:
Sourwood (tricky to grow in poor soil?)
Horse chestnut (liter)
American chestnut (size)
Chinese chestnut (size)
American hazelnut (liter)
Catalpa (liter, size)
Lilac (??)
Bee bee tree (size?)
Tulip tree (liter)
Black locust (already have one)
Memosa (too cold here)

What should I consider that I am missing? As you can tell, I have searched these forums and others and given this quite a bit of thought.

Thanks all!


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Linden tree (Basswood),
Sourwood is tricky to grow and rabbits seems to love them during the winter. Try black gum (tupelo). I hear Evodia tree breaks concrete. I have 3 of them, but they are not near any pavement.




K Wieland said:


> All,
> 
> I need suggestions for a tree or bush between my property and my neighbor. I would like these things:
> 1. Visual wall, so I don't see my neighbor. I am uphill, so when I look out, I see his house.
> ...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

K Wieland said:


> All,
> 
> I need suggestions for a tree or bush between my property and my neighbor. I would like these things:
> 1. Visual wall, so I don't see my neighbor. I am uphill, so when I look out, I see his house.
> ...


A line of cedar trees planted close together will block your view of your neighbor. Then plant the bee beneficial trees somewhere else on your property.


----------



## K Wieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have a few that I need to research further!


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

roberto487 said:


> ... I hear Evodia tree breaks concrete. ...


Well, I work in a city, any by my observation, many types of trees break concrete.


----------



## MossWater (May 16, 2016)

The bees go crazy over Japanese tree lilac, Common privet, and Ash leaf spirea. 

Goji berry does well and can make a nice tall fast growing hedge.


----------



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

- Basswood (Linden) can get fairly tall. I don't know if it would be too big for your site.

- I 2nd Black Gum/ Black Tupelo. It's a more moderate sized tree 40' or so tall. Great fall color and a good bee tree.

- You might also consider holly. I have not done extensive checking, but I believe you can get them in various sizes. If so, you should be able to find one that is tall enough for you. It keeps its leafs all year so it should make a good screen. It's a good source for the bees as well. My grand mother in law has a holly bush at her place. We were visiting this spring/ early summer when it was blooming (really small blooms - almost undetectable) and wild honey bees were flying all around it. I don't think deer are interested in holly, but I can't say for sure.


----------

